# Mid PTO problems



## BigBill (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm new here and looking for some help. I have a 2003 4310. I was snowblowing with my front mount 59" blower. I picked up roughly a 4" piece of 2x4. It got stuck between the impeller and auger. It stalled the tractor DEAD! I couldn't believe it, anyway I shut off both PTO knobs and restarted the tractor. I backed up to see what I hit. I removed the piece of wood, checked the shear pins and everything seemed to be fine. I engaged the PTO in the proper order mid then rear and it made a high pitched grinding whine. I immediately shut it off in the reverse order and crawled under to see if I could see anything. Nothing visibly is wrong from the outside. I tried this a few times and same result. I let it totally cool down over night and this morning, it still is not engaging, but there is no grinding or whine. It sounds like the PTO is running, I can hear something spinning. Is there an internal shear pin or any ideas on what happened?
Thanks


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

The mid PTO runs off the rear. I am assuming by the gringing the rear PTO is working fine. If the rear PTO is turning you most likely broke something in the mid PTO. It could be something is not letting the mid engage. You will need to take the cover off the mid PTO to see what is wrong. It is good you cannot see the problem, if you could that would be very bad. There is a actuator cylinder actually engages the gears and it is right above the output shaft. I would take off the PTO shaft and try to turn the mid PTO by hand, My guess would be the output shaft broke. That is a lot of force to kill the tractor. I also would make sure I had shear bolts in the auger because that should have broke first. Here is the exploded view of the mid PTO gear case from JDParts. 
http://jdpc.deere.com/jdpc/servlet/com.deere.u90490.partscatalog.view.servlets.HomePageServlet_Alt


----------



## BigBill (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I know for a fact that they are shear bolts in the auger. The wood got caught between the auger and impeller. I would think there should be a shear pin in the impeller as well to prevent internal damage. I also know the drive shafts spins freely. I will get into it in the morning and see whats in there.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Have you tried removing the drive shaft to the snow blower and trying the mid pto with nothing attached to see if the pto shaft turns when you engage it?


----------



## BigBill (Jan 3, 2009)

No, not yet. I will give it a try.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

BigBill,

What did you find? Did you get it fixed?


----------

